# Good news & bad news on blood work



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi folks!!

I am on 135mg of Armour.

Here is my latest blood work:

*TPO Ab 589 *IU/mL 0.34
*Tg Ab <1.0* IU/mL 0.0- .9
*Free T4 .85 *ng/dL .82-1.77
*Free T3 3.2* pg/mL 2.0-4.4
*Reverse T3 15.6* ng/dL 9.2-24.1
*TSH .035 * uIU/mL .450-4.5
*Ferritin 276* ng/mL 15-150

Here are my previous blood work 7/23/13:
*FREE T3: 3.3 pg/mL *RANGE: 2.0-4.4
*FREE T4: 1.09 ng/dL *RANGE: .82-1.77
*TSH: .006 uIU/mL *RANGE: .45-4.5
*FERRITIN: 341 ng/mL *RANGE: 15-150
*TPO Ab: 743 IU/mL *RANGE: 0-34
*ANTI-Ab: <20 IU/ml *RANGE: 0-40

It looks like Ferritin level is still high, which is a bummer. But my TPO is down, which is good. I think being GF diet and taking the iodine supplement has helped. The Free T3 still hasn't reached it optimal range, I think. Isn't it suppose to be 75% of the range? I think it should be 3.8...

Any thoughts on my blood work...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would agree that you might need a bit more Armour.

How do you feel?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> I would agree that you might need a bit more Armour.
> 
> How do you feel?


I still have the brain fog & tired. The usual wonderful stuff that comes with Hashi's. heeheehee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi folks!!
> 
> I am on 135mg of Armour.
> 
> ...


Why is your ferritin so high? Has your doctor commented? And I do agree, your Free T3 could go up a little. Will doc bump your Armour up by about 15 mg. (1/4 grain?)


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Why is your ferritin so high? Has your doctor commented? And I do agree, your Free T3 could go up a little. Will doc bump your Armour up by about 15 mg. (1/4 grain?)


My Naturophatic doesn't know why it is high. We went over what I normally eat and it isn't coming from my diet. So, she suggested to do what they call therapeutic phlebotomy, which where I give blood (every 8 weeks) until the level drops. But first I need to do a DNA testing to see if the ferritin level is hereditary or non-hereditary in order to do the phlebotomy so often. The blood bank requires that info.

She did increase my Armour another 15mg. So, I have my fingres crossed that should help my FREE Ts levels. This titration process is so wonderful(dripping sarcasm) :evilgrin0029:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> My Naturophatic doesn't know why it is high. We went over what I normally eat and it isn't coming from my diet. So, she suggested to do what they call therapeutic phlebotomy, which where I give blood (every 8 weeks) until the level drops. But first I need to do a DNA testing to see if the ferritin level is hereditary or non-hereditary in order to do the phlebotomy so often. The blood bank requires that info.
> 
> She did increase my Armour another 15mg. So, I have my fingres crossed that should help my FREE Ts levels. This titration process is so wonderful(dripping sarcasm) :evilgrin0029:


Your doc is one smart cookie! Yes; titration can take you to all the wrong places but I am here to tell you that once you reach the euthyroid state, you will jump in the air and click your heels.


----------

